# My Baby Senegalus.



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here he is, growing like a weed and getting nice and thick. Unlike most bichirs I've seen, he's very active, swimming around quite a bit.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet bichirs,, how big do they grow?


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

This little guy should get to between 10-12".


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are def cool looking fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet - great picture, great fish









What's the minimum tank size one of those would need for life?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

great lookin bich-ir lol


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice bichir you got there :nod:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks good


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice. Is this one of the senegalus from Cichlids Forever?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Judazz- I'm not sure what size of a tank these guys would need, as bichirs tend to lay around most of the time, its probably not that large of a tank needed. The one thing to keep an eye out for though, is jumpers. Apparently, once they get bigger, and have more strength, they tend to jump from their homes.

Slanted- Believe it or not, I got this little guy from Petsmart. One of the workers special ordered a bunch of them, because he wanted some. So that's how I got them.

Thanks everyone for your positive responses.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

35 is a good size tank for a pair


----------

